# For pdswife and Tanis--LOST



## Barbara L (Sep 21, 2005)

You are both west of me, so LOST hasn't started for you yet.  Absolutely DO NOT take your eyes off of your TV for the first 5 minutes!!!!  Ok, I'm getting back to the show now!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm going to be GLUED to the TV!
  Thanks for the heads up!!
Have fun!!!!


----------



## Sandyj (Sep 21, 2005)

*I MISSED the first 5 MINS*

Daaaannng.

cooking. 

long day. wilting spinach.

bugger!@!@@@@@####***!!!

SandyJ


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 21, 2005)

Sandyj,

I'll pm you with the details if you'd like.  

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 22, 2005)

I WOULD LOOK TO SEE IF THEY WILL RERUN IT SANDYJ.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 22, 2005)

OH my GOOOOODNESSSS!  It was wonderful!!!!

Next wed. is way too long from now.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 22, 2005)

I am WAY to excited about this!  How does it all fit together?  Oh, last year, who did they lose at the hatch?  I missed the first few minutes dew to a phone call!  I cant wait till NEXT week!  OMG!!!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 22, 2005)

There was a high school chem teacher that went to the hatch with them.  He was blown up.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 22, 2005)

Ok, for those who missed the first 5 minutes, it started with a guy fixing his breakfast, then putting a record on the record player (with the song, "Make your own kind of music."). Then he got in the shower. Then he was in the middle of giving himself some kind of injection and there was a light flash, and he got a gun out of a big gun cabinet. Well, it turns out that he has been living in that bunker, and he was doing all this when they blew the top of the bunker open. Wow!!!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Sep 22, 2005)

There are so many questions to be answered... 
How'd he get there...
How long has he been there...
What will he do with Lock and Jack now that he has them?
Where's Walt and the rest of the rafters?
Who has Walt?  The people from the back of the Plane?
Where are the people from the back of the plane?
When will they realize that they are on a Hawiian island and they only
have to walk a few feet until they reach a nice 5 star hotel?


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 22, 2005)

your too funny!!!  I want to know the significance of that guy in Jacks life BEFORE they were deserted and how HE got there!!!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 22, 2005)

Did you see the first five minutes of the show last night Tanis??


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 22, 2005)

no i m issed it, but I see when they were running the stadium and ran into each other, am i confusing something here or what?


----------



## pdswife (Sep 22, 2005)

As far as we know that meeting at the stadium was the
only time they met.  I'm guessing that the girl in the hospital ended 
up being Jack's wife for awhile... but, I'm not sure.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 23, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Where are the people from the back of the plane?


I think the people from the back of the plane will play a part at some point in the future.  The one woman (I can't remember her name) is so convinced that her husband didn't die.  When Jack told her (last season) that the people in the back of the plane were all dead, she said that they were probably saying the same thing about them.  I can picture a lot of them on another nearby island, and then building a raft and finding their way to our beloved survivors.  

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 23, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> You are both west of me, so LOST hasn't started for you yet. Absolutely DO NOT take your eyes off of your TV for the first 5 minutes!!!! Ok, I'm getting back to the show now!
> 
> Barbara


 

PDS Wife and Tanis, I would have asked Barbara if she meant to say go get Lost to you first  .......  ! Just kidding, We Love You Both !


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 23, 2005)

You bad!!!  Im LOST *ALL *the time sheesh, I wouldn't have taken offence, I would have figured she just knew me too well hehe


----------



## pdswife (Sep 23, 2005)

I know right where I am.. I'm right HERE !  BUT, I never know how to get to where I'm supposed to be.  I could get LOST going to the mailbox.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 23, 2005)

I get LOST in my thoughts all the time!

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 23, 2005)

See LOST is a good thing!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 23, 2005)

We'd be LOST without it!  LOL

 Barbara


----------

